# Fancy a free drawing of your pet?



## muskrat10293 (Sep 9, 2009)

May get a fair few laughs for this but hey as long as someone enjoys it. I’ve been sketching for a long time now - especially of nature having had a zoology background - and would really like to put it to some use. I’m a graduate et thus can’t find a job for love nor money (well definitely not money, i’m fast becoming skint). I’ve always wondered whether I might be able to get to a standard where people may part with a little money for my drawings.


So, I’d like to improve somewhat to get to a place where not too many people think my sketches are cr*p, so, if you like you can email me a favourite piccie of your pet and I will do the best I can. The photo won’t be used for any other means heck you can put a lil watermark on it if you like.


I will email you a scan of the drawing for free. If lots of people ask for drawings I will start sending originals through the post if people would prefer, once I have a bit of a base.


Well here’s a couple I prepared earlier, my own little beardie and cute couple of elephants (no copyright was infringed), upmost apologies for the awful quality of the pictures, these were the best my lil camera could hack. A scanner is on its way which will be used in future. Was just so you got an idea of the style. Though if there is any other style/any features you’d like me to include please don’t hesitate to ask, right now I’d just like to have a crack at getting them a little more... commercial. I will have them done between 1-3 days, depending on the photo!























Please send me a personal message on here if you’d like a sketch of your beastie or if you have any questions. Sorry that I can’t put my email straight up on here but I have more spammers than I can beat with a stick already.


Thankyou very much for looking, very much appreciated. Hope to hear from some of you soon =)


Meredith


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

Oooh would you do mine please?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice drawings, If it's free then a pic of Baldrick my crestie would be nice


----------



## muskrat10293 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks both of you I will get onto those, both lovely pics and nice ones to work with(!)

All the best,

Meredith


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow! Pics look amazing! Wish I could draw ......


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

Would you believe me if I told you I took my photo with a camera phone?

HTC Desire :notworthy:


----------



## muskrat10293 (Sep 9, 2009)

heron said:


> Would you believe me if I told you I took my photo with a camera phone?
> 
> HTC Desire :notworthy:


Sounds like a good phone! Very sharp, i know mine certainly wouldn't manage that.


----------



## muskrat10293 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just want to clarify, and due to such high demand, only the scan of the first drawing is free, the original will involve a £7 charge if you'd like it, which includes postage. I will send a watermarked scan of the drawing for you to decide if you'd like to purchase it.

Thanks!


----------



## pammie (Aug 10, 2009)

ooooh would you draw pharaoh for me please?


----------



## muskrat10293 (Sep 9, 2009)

pammie said:


> ooooh would you draw pharaoh for me please?
> image


Blimey a hedgehog! Will have a go *deep breath* He's on the list


----------



## Georginie (Nov 28, 2009)

*pic*

could you do this pic for me please! :no1:










thanks.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it's two pets, but whatcha think of this one?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope you like foxes as I would LOVE a drawing of Harry one of my Corsac foxes. I think this is the most adorable photo I have of him.
Harry:









-
Elina


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

beautiful pictures everyone :notworthy:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi there, would you be able to sketch Bramble, the photo in my signature?
Please PM me if you can. Brooke xxx


----------



## muskrat10293 (Sep 9, 2009)

You lot on this page: Will give them a go, apologies if they take a while but have got quite a large number of requests!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't be silly. If you can't get to it, don't worry about it  I just thought it'd be lovely to get a picture of my son (Diesel, the dog *lol*) and his pet (Peri the guinea pig)... Yes, that's how it is in our house!! *lol*


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*This one please!*

Not lookin for a freebie, tell me what you expect?

Oh, and can you avoid the cage in the background????? Ta!!


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

I'd love one but dont have 7 quid yet :devil:

Could I see the scan of this one though please if you dont mind ofc.










My fav pic of my three <3


----------



## muskrat10293 (Sep 9, 2009)

No probs will get onto it as soon as I can. The free scan offer is finished unfortunately, they're only £4 now though. So let me know if you still want me to do one, pref by PM, they're easier to keep track of(!) Thanks


----------



## ryanhollands (Jun 14, 2010)

hi, would you be able to do this one for me! 
thanks


----------



## muskrat10293 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes it's on my to-do list, apologies for the long time it may take, have quite a waiting list to get through(!) Thanks


----------

